# AI tips



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

and observations.

I thought since most of us have been taking advantage of the beautiful weather and fishing the island I thought maybe we could just put up some tips/observations that could be helpful to the rest of the family. 
My observations have been:

I catch more fish on a full to falling tide than the usual 2 before and 2 after that I use on the bay.

The cuts are sometimes 30 yards from the high tide line. It's amazing that there are such a variety of big feesh so close 

If you don't catch anything for a whole day in a certain spot, after you have employed your beach reading skills, you might wanna move at least 50 yards in either direction the next time out. I did this and whammo great spot.


----------



## RogueRon (Nov 4, 2003)

Well, I am still learning each trip and it is still hit or miss. At least the action is better than Hatteras right now. Last time out I was looking for outer bar irregularities, looking for points or fingers extending towards shore. You can tell by the whitewater where these are at. Usually there is a current eddy in the vicinity. I was dropping baits mostly in the eddy's and getting a lot of action, but no keepers. Everytime I tossed over the bar it was sharks only. Gonna hit it hard this weekend and will try the Chincoteague side Sunday on the return trip. Good luck to all that will try this weekend. It is good that at this time of year fishing is still happening North and Hatteras waters are still too warm!!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

My 2 cents ...

Big fish are in closer than you think. A coworker of mine has had the experience (several times) where he was wading up to his belt and the stripers were swimming by just in front of him (after he casted out to the bar)

Check/change your bait regularly (every 15-20 minutes). Heads you can leave on for about 30. Don't be shy about circle hook size. My 38.5 took a head on a 15/0 hook and when I looked at the hook in its mouth it looked like #6 hook in a spots mouth (as a comparison) Big baits == big fish. This time of year (unless you are trying for red hake) 8/0 should be the smallest hook size. 

If you are alone on the beach spread your poles across 50 yards to cover the area you read. Then if 1 or 2 poles aren't seeing action adjust them on either side. The walking is also good exercise.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Important:*

Don't sleep on the beach. Must be actively fishing!!!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

TunaFish said:


> Don't sleep on the beach. Must be actively fishing!!!


Thats basic common sense    

Can't catch fish on credit (aka baitless hooks) and when you sleep on the beach that what you fish with  

And they were laughing at us needing our beauty sleep


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

cygnus-x1 said:


> ....and when you sleep on the beach that what you fish with
> 
> And they were laughing at us needing our beauty sleep


And besides, when sleeping on the beach, you are a speed bump for other 4x4's...


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I have no idea whatsoever who you are refering to. I am appalled that there would be those that take up space on our wonderful beaches sleeping. That is the most rediculous thing I have ever heard and the next time I see that, I will throw a skate on their lap. 

**For those that don't know, please read with just a wee bit of sarcasm**


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Always take Fishbait on your trip. He's good for entertainment as something funny always happens to him (falling, tripping, headfirst slide into rod, sleeping and almost being washed away by the tide, etc.). I'm jealous that I'm missing, yet, another trip. Like last time, hope you guys slay them out there.

Chump


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Chump you KNOW this is everybody's last trip for the winter  right? Come on !!! Shootout !!

Wish you could come! Keep that calendar open for the opening of trophy season !


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*back to the topic......*

  
 

Did I say that FRESH BAIT makes all the difference in the world!?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

You know I do remember someone talking about FRESH BAIT. You know FRESH BIT makes all the difference in the world. If I had to choose any bait it would be FRESH BAIT ...  

I better stop ... I'm beginning to sound like John Madden fawning over BRETT FARVE   

Ok another tip for AI. 

Fish as often as you can. Sounds simple but you can't catch fish if you don't go fishing (or you are napping on the beach   )

Big baits == big fish

Did someone bring up the importance of fresh bait?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

So will anyone be at the walkover (think wooden walkway) Saturday morning to "show me the ropes" should I manage to get out of detention?

High tide is at a good time...

I don't even have hooks that large Cygnus...you sure my little 2/0 spot hooks won't Get R Done?  

Don't tell me the sinker needs to be larger than a one ounce frog tongue...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> So will anyone be at the walkover (think wooden walkway) Saturday morning to "show me the ropes" should I manage to get out of detention?
> 
> High tide is at a good time...
> 
> I don't even have hooks that large Cygnus...you sure my little 2/0 spot hooks won't Get R Done?


Go into your garage and grab the blade off of a scythe, that will be about 30/0. 




HuskyMD said:


> Don't tell me the sinker needs to be larger than a one ounce frog tongue...


Then when you pull into the parking lot pop the hood and get ohhh I say 2 of your sparkplugs ... that should be about 6oz. Now you are good to go !


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

There's an awful lot of smack going on around here about power napping on the beach. Let it be known that I have never engaged in that ludicrous and wasteful activity. I always sleep with one eye open!  

Now, it seems that I have a personal mission. A vendetta of sorts, to catch more than you guys this Sunday while power napping at the same time with one eye open. It's on now. I'm gonna call Bev and ask her to save some rotten bait for you guys.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

barring some kind of misfortune, I will be at the walkover at sun up on Saturday, unless I am having too much fun with the babies on the bridge.

Also, have any of you had any luck catching bait off the bridge with sibiki rigs? It would be nice to compliment my bunker with some fresh shad (accidently snagged one last weekend with a jig, no strikes on cut shad though)


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

If I had to choose any bait it would be FRESH BAIT ... 

   ...Yall boys are off the *hook *today


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*WTH... No Sleepin in the Beach*

That's when I've caught my biggest feesh... LOL... I'll take my naps here and there... 

my2c's... 

Fresh bait is a must... when on location be sure to set a time for one locale.. if the water is bad juju and the current is preferable then relocate... learned my lesson this past weekend.

Stagger your rods.. no need to try and launch to the horizon on each cast.. once you find the fish... stand by

Also, be sure when fishing and you know blues are in the area... 80lb leader or better, if not Houston's going to have a problem. 

If you keep get'n nice hits, and are missing fish size up your hooks... at night, there are probably smaller fish so size down... 

Good luck...


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

French said:


> Also, have any of you had any luck catching bait off the bridge with sibiki rigs? It would be nice to compliment my bunker with some fresh shad (accidently snagged one last weekend with a jig, no strikes on cut shad though)



Last trip, we, and by we I mean Okimavich caught about 3 good size shad. He said they were endangered or something to that effect and we threw them back. Are these good bait, because if they are, I think we might be able to nab a few off the bridge.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Huntsman said:


> That's when I've caught my biggest feesh... LOL... I'll take my naps here and there...
> 
> my2c's...
> 
> ...


Sage words indeed, even if your hat has a star on it...  

Remember, he who sleeps on the beach not only misses fish, but finds menhaden in their boots....


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Fishbreath said:


> Remember, he who sleeps on the beach not only misses fish, but finds menhaden in their boots....


kind of like, one who sleeps with itchy butt wakes up with stinky fingers...


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Fishin Holes*

I have sat on a productive fishin hole for days and havent caught NOTHIN !!!!!!!!!!! Then at the same productive hole a day later caught plenty of fish, OH what a day makes. AI has a few places and I mean few that will give you a better chance of catching fish than others. The beach changes day by day yr to yr However your trusty holes wont unless, the beach dissapears right out from under your feet. Thats why they call it fishin


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> Last trip, we, and by we I mean Okimavich caught about 3 good size shad. He said they were endangered or something to that effect and we threw them back. Are these good bait, because if they are, I think we might be able to nab a few off the bridge.


This is what can be found on the DNR sight. No Gizzard or American Shad.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

*Questions*

So, what's the rule? Looks like shad are off limits. Or perhaps the shad in OC are a species other than american or hickory and can be kept and used as bait. I wish I had a pic of those fish "O" caught, but we were pretty sure they were some type of shad. 

If they don't have any regs, do they at least make good bait?


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

I believe they were American Shad


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Yep, that definitely looks like that's it.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

*from the horses mouth*

Rangers at the Va. end told me not to drink beer, with a smile, and also,if you have to sleep,you can do it in the day.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*shad in MD*

I thought all shad were always closed in Maryland...


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I believe they are Hickory Shad and are C&R only ... good fighters for a 17" fish, but very bony , so probably not good bait even if you could keep them!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*FB... I'll be watching out for you... LOL*



Fishbreath said:


> Sage words indeed, even if your hat has a star on it...
> 
> Remember, he who sleeps on the beach not only misses fish, but finds menhaden in their boots....


Good thing I have ole ruff ruff w/ me.. will be kinda hard filling them boots w/ the ole oily menhaden.. crack'n up... 

zzzzzzzzz...........:fishing:


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Gotta have our fun somehow....


----------

